# Tusco gun club?



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone here a member of the tusco gun club? I was thinking of joining and wandered what everyone thought of it.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

well, ill give you my honest opinion. im sure some people wont like it but you asked. i think it WAS a great club, they have very nice ranges, however i think their yearly fees are way too steep. i was a member for several years , back when you could hunt on their grounds, now they are pretty much a GUN CLUB only. too many guys with alot of money to spend on guns who shoot targets only got involved and shut down the grounds to hunting. when you used to be able to hunt on their grounds it was well worth the money, now in my opinion it isnt.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I used to go to the Cowboy action shoots there it was fun but there were some real JERKS up there!! I guess you have that everywhere nowdays though??


----------

